# rheem tankless water heaters



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Does anybody know a place to get rheem water heater manuals on line?
RTG-53PVN tankless heater is what im looking for information on,trying to find fault codes.appears to either be a 3 or possibly a 33 :blink:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

http://www.plumbersurplus.com/pdf/05223.pdf


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Not sure if that's the exact manual, but the error codes should be the same.


----------



## aac (May 18, 2010)

Most error codes on tankless water heaters are a venting or gas supply issue. With Rheem, it will be a "c" code.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

somebody vented this one right into the chimney above the furnace,ive never seen that done before :shutup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's a big no no!


----------

